# World Mourns Ugliest Dog



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry, he had a good life. And he was loved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I am very surprised that people have mistaken my recently deceased sister with a dog.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

He's a chinese crested. And the article said his tuft of hair of his head was once compared to Donald Trump's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

That is a very ugly dog. I don't think I've ever seen a dog that ugly. Could you provide a link to an article, please? I want to mourn along with the rest of the world.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks like the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.kcci.com/family/5381228/detail.html

This site has a video you can watch about him.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just think he's hilarious. Every time I look at that face, I bust out laughing all over again.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I just didnt think it was possible for a dog to be ugly... :shock: :shock:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I am very surprised that people have mistaken my recently deceased sister with a dog.


Laugh my freaking @$$ off!!!


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

This is so gross I didn't actually believe it at first!! What is the matter with him?? How could you live with something that looked like that?? And I'm a BIG animal lover!! My pets eat,sleep, and drink everywhere and everything I do, but I'm afraid I couldn't handle that grotesquesness!!!
WOW.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: fuckin jesus that is one ugly mutt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

> This is so gross I didn't actually believe it at first!! What is the matter with him?? How could you live with something that looked like that?? And I'm a BIG animal lover!! My pets eat,sleep, and drink everywhere and everything I do, but I'm afraid I couldn't handle that grotesquesness!!!
> WOW.


The only footage you see of the animal is of him growling and him looking ferocious. This is to create an image for their segment to further pitch the story of the worlds ugliest dog. I'm sure the camera man made some kind of gesture for him to growl as he did. In reality, he was probably a very sweet dog, who's looks were overlooked by a loving woman. Hey, at least him being ugly got him on television and one heck of a reputation. The dog achieved more fame than any of you :wink:


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

He has a website with plenty of additional footage and he is hideous in any light!

http://www.samugliestdog.com/


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

SillyPutty said:


> He has a website with plenty of additional footage and he is hideous in any light!
> 
> http://www.samugliestdog.com/


Nice page.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

HAHAHA. I didn't catch the Christmas one of him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

He's a dog. Can we take it easy on him a little? Besides, respect for the dead doesn't just apply to humans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Dogs are lucky because that they don't understand vocabulary. The same can't be said for the elephant man. Poor fella...Looks, Looks, Looks...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

He was famous for being ugly. He got to ride in limos, stayed in luxury hotels and met Donald Trump. He had a very lovely life. So narcotic, please quit pissing on my parade.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, just give me another minute

::drizzle drizzle::

Ok now...

::zips up his fly, and is done pissing on enngirl's parade::


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Ok, just give me another minute
> 
> ::drizzle drizzle::
> 
> ...


lmao, you're cool narcotic.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

That first pic is pretty scary... but I think the Christmas one is kinda cute.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

peacedove said:


> That first pic is pretty scary... but I think the Christmas one is kinda cute.


 :shock:


----------

